# Can't change font in TextEdit



## babbler (Mar 3, 2008)

*Can't change font size in TextEdit*

Whenever I copy and paste text to TextEdit, it always shows up _very _small and I have to Select All>Format>Show Fonts then select a larger size. 
It's tedius and I'm sure unnecessary.
I've tried to set a larger 'universal'(?) font through TextEdit>Preferences, but it doesn't take.
Anyone have any ideas how this can be resolved?
Thanks in advance.
FF v3.5.5
OS v10.5.7


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

babbler said:


> Whenever I copy and paste text to TextEdit, it always shows up _very _small and I have to Select All>Format>Show Fonts then select a larger size.
> It's tedius and I'm sure unnecessary.
> I've tried to set a larger 'universal'(?) font through TextEdit>Preferences, but it doesn't take.
> Anyone have any ideas how this can be resolved?
> ...


If you 'paste' text using *shift-option-command-v* instead of *command-v* the text will appear in the same style as is current in the portion of the document you are pasting into. I hope that is not too convoluted...


----------



## babbler (Mar 3, 2008)

It's a bit convoluted, but I do understand and thank you for the input - however, this wouldn't change the font size in TextEdit so that whatever I either type or copy/paste shows up in a font size that can actually be read.

_Excellent_ signature btw


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

If you just open a new document and start typing is the font size OK?


----------



## babbler (Mar 3, 2008)

No, the font is very small.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The failure of a preference change to 'take' suggests it is possible that you have a corrupt preference file for TextEdit. With TextEdit closed, you could go to user>Library>Preferences and trash the files named 'com.apple.TextEdit.LSSharedFileList.plist' and 'com.apple.TextEdit.plist'. Then re-open TextEdit and make your settings - new preferences files will be created.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

I bet you probably just have Plain Text Formatting turned on. This option is for us code people who don't want our codes font to have formatting; the code usually won't work this way.

First off: .rtf files are for formatting; .txt files are for plain text(html, css, php, etc)

So, In TextEdit open the *preferences* from the *"File"* menu

Next make sure the *"Rich Text"* radio button is selected under the new document tab.

Then Click on the *"Open and Save"* tab. Here you should unselect the option near the top that says: *"ignore rich text commands in rtf files"* So if you open an .rtf file with font formatting it will read the formatting and not just "ignore" it

You will need to make sure you are always saving as .rtf(or similar) files to preserve formatting. Saving as .txt is for plain text only and will not remember your formatting. 

If you like formatting text make sure all files and text are in "Rich Text Format", or .rtf in TextEdit. you can also choose to save formatted files with other extensions: such as, .doc to preserve formatting. 

If you write web codes You will want to keep everything in "Plain Text Format" so it doesn't remember any formatting.

One more thing... If you already have a long document typed up, and don't want to lose the text, you can choose Format-->Make Rich Text to convert the document to Rich Text. Unfortunately you will still need to redo any formatting you had.


----------



## babbler (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks rgray - worked perfectly.
WestWeb, rich text was checked.
Sorry for the delayed reply, but for some reason I didn't get notification of the new postings.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

Instead of regular "Paste", try "Menu > Edit > Paste And Match Style".


----------



## babbler (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought the problem was solved, but when I copy/paste using the mouse the text is still very small. When I type a new page directly in TextEdit the font is the size I have chosen in 'preferences' - larger and clearer.
boxlight - your suggestion works, so I guess that's how I'll have to cope/paste from now on. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

rgray said:


> If you 'paste' text using *shift-option-command-v* instead of *command-v* the text will appear in the same style as is current in the portion of the document you are pasting into. I hope that is not too convoluted...





boxlight said:


> Instead of regular "Paste", try "Menu > Edit > Paste And Match Style".


Functionally speaking, these two tips are the same.



babbler said:


> I thought the problem was solved, but when I copy/paste using the mouse the text is still very small. When I type a new page directly in TextEdit the font is the size I have chosen in 'preferences' - larger and clearer.
> boxlight - your suggestion works, so I guess that's how I'll have to cope/paste from now on.
> Thanks for your input.


The 'clip' carries with it the style in place at the source so if you do a straight paste that is what you get. Using *Paste And Match Style* or *shift-option-command-v* overcomes this.


----------



## babbler (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks again all.


----------

